# I think I discovered the cure!



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

For a very long time Jose` has had the most atrocious bad breath. It was so bad that it went beyond your basic dog bad breath and into the realms of strongly resembling a poisonous gas combined with a sewer. It was so odoriferous, it could be smelled from 8 or more feet away at times. It would just bowl you over.:rose-dead: 

He had his teeth cleaned not long before I realized that something is very wrong...and his teeth were not the culprit. I had them double checked for abscess or infection of some sort. The first vet told me he had acid reflux and to give him Prilosec every day, which I did for months and months, thinking eventually....Then I took him for a second opinion. That vet said that he didn't think it was acid reflux because usually they throw up and he wasn't throwing up. He said to add digestive enzymes. So I went and spent $25 on a little jar of digestive enzymes and tried that, giving it plenty of time to work...months. No change whatsoever. We went along with me wondering what I was going to do about this when two vets couldn't figure it out. :dontknow:

Fast forward to the raw food diet I've had him on for 2 months. Now, I don't know for sure if it's the raw food in _general_ or the magical powers of raw green tripe I wrote about in another thread. But about a week ago I was grovelling on the floor with him and he was mouthing me in play, sort of panting as he grabbed for the rope toy I offered and my face was very close to his. I noticed that there was no smell. None. Each day since, I've been sniffing around his mouth (being careful not to get licked in my mouth, lol) and viola`! *It's gone*. My theory: :alberteinstein: I think it's the tripe...those natural, beneficial bacteria in great abundance that over powered the bad bacteria, the enzymes and amino acids of the ruminant animal helping to break down food sufficiently...just the amazing benefits of tripe that may well be what cured him. He gets a little bit at each meal. :hungry: I don't care how badly it smells. It's no worse than his bad breath was. He's cured! I'm so stoked about this, I had to tell. :director: :rockon:

And not only is he cured from that extreme halitosis, he's a new man altogether. He seems less arthritic or stiff, much more playful and bouncy and has loads more energy lately. On our walks, he said, "come on Mom, lets run a little." That never happened since he was younger. His coat is shinier even though he needs a bath. I think all the dogs are doing very well but the most remarkable difference is seen in Jose`. :dance2:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

How wonderful! A couple of my sister's dogs suffer from the breath you describe so accurately, so I'll have to tell her about raw green tripe.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

My dogs (the Scotties) have done really well on Taste of the Wild Salmon, except for their teeth. I've had more tartar than ever before, and last time Meena had her teeth cleaned (she's 12), she lost 12 teeth! And I know that the other 2 need their teeth done, and they both have loose teeth and lots of tartar. 

I have been wondering whether it's time to put them all on a raw diet again...I did have them all on raw about 10 years ago. My problem at the time (besides the expense) was sourcing it! It was really hard to find where to buy quantities of things like chicken necks without driving all over creation. Now it's even worse, since I live in a rural area. TOTW is easy to get at the local farm store (Del's). So...I'm wondering...Poodlebeguiled...where do you get your green tripe?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Zooeysmom, it certainly wouldn't hurt to give it a try. I am not sure if the tripe alone would always be effective in every situation or if it's the whole raw thing in general. But yeah, she could try it. I would recommend small little chunks at first to get the dog use to it and not at the same time as kibble. There are a couple things I feed at each meal and just a little bit so they don't get bombarded with anything terribly rich.

Sidewinder, I use to feed TOTW prairie formula. I thought it had more variety of meats and I liked that idea. I think for a commercial food, it is probably one of the better ones. But yeah, even without grain, something about it seems to cause plaque or maybe something we fed that we weren't thinking of, like treats or something from our plates. (?) I don't know.

I had trouble at first too, finding chicken necks. I finally found a whole bunch of cool stuff at some Asian markets. There are a couple of them not too far from me. They carry everything you can imagine except for raw green tripe. In this state anyhow, it's illegal to sell it where human food is sold. It is not the same thing as the tripe you see in grocery stores which is bleached and cleaned and all the nutrients are gone basically. So for that, ta-da! I finally found a place online. https://hare-today.com/product/raw_pet_food/green_tripe_with_spleen_beef_strips_5_lb

That's the tripe I got. If you go back to the menu, they have a smaller amount you can buy. 

They run out of it constantly but get it right back in stock soon, so if you want some and they're out, just sign up for an email notification. It had pieces of spleen attached, which was just right for me, as I was also looking for more variety in organ meat. But it's mostly tripe. The spleen is adjacent so that's why some gets on the edge of the tripe. 

Here's the main page: https://hare-today.com/ They have all kinds of things. 

Keep us posted. I'd love to hear how things go for you, what you decide to do, if you're successful in sourcing these things! And your sister Zooeysmom.

Oh, a lot of people look for a local farmer and that's something I'm going to do when I get a chance. I don't want a whole half a cow though. But maybe for chicken and eggs or some other kind of smaller animal. 

Here's a site to look for that: Eat Wild - Washington


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Merlin had the same disgusting breath as your baby and it stopped about 1 month ago. He is on raw, but it's an all prepared type, I don't give him tripes and don't know if there are any in the mix.

Is it the raw ? The teeth cleaning ? The brushing ? A mix of the three ? I don't know and I don't care, as long as it's fixed !


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

I feed 2 1/2 year Miniature Poodle Rembrandt premade raw alpha prey model. He's been on it since I brought him home at 8 weeks old. His breath smells great. His teeth have no tartar on them and they are pearly white. He is fed one organic raw bone for dessert after dinner every night. I fed my previous Standard Poodle who lived to 14 years old premade raw with the same results. I just can't do pure raw. The premade raw works for us.

Mary & Rembrandt


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Either that, or the tripe has recalibrated your nose, so nothing smells bad any more! :smile:


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

LEUllman said:


> Either that, or the tripe has recalibrated your nose, so nothing smells bad any more! :smile:


Ha Ha Ha !


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> Either that, or the tripe has recalibrated your nose, so nothing smells bad any more! :smile:


ound: That's too funny. It could be. haha.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

CtPoodle said:


> I feed 2 1/2 year Miniature Poodle Rembrandt premade raw alpha prey model. He's been on it since I brought him home at 8 weeks old. His breath smells great. His teeth have no tartar on them and they are pearly white. He is fed one organic raw bone for dessert after dinner every night. I fed my previous Standard Poodle who lived to 14 years old premade raw with the same results. I just can't do pure raw. The premade raw works for us.
> 
> Mary & Rembrandt



That's great CT! What brand do you use, if you don't mind my asking? Since it's prey model, it must not have any vegetables. I've been doing more reading and I'm leaning toward no vegetables as I was because of the pressure it might be putting on the pancreas. (long story) Maybe I'll make a thread. Anyhow, how does a pre-made raw diet clean their teeth? Is it all ground or do you give whole bones in addition? I'm just very interested in all this...how everything works. It sure is good to read about dogs doing so well on this type of diet. Mine are doing well as well. lol.


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

I feed Rembrandt Vital Essentials premade frozen patties. I'm at work and Rembrandt is in doggie day care. I sent you a PM but apparently it disappeared. I will respond to your other questions tonight. Matisse is beautiful.


----------

